# hymer 544 sluggish up the mountains and over heating!



## 130438 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi
We recently bought a Hymer 544, 1988.
We took it up the Pyrenees in France last year, Col de Tourmalette, it struggled and over heated. 
Am I expecting too much?
There is space and a bracket to fix a second fan on the radiator, I could operate this via a manual switch on the dash board, would two fans help the over heating problem?
Has anyone out there experienced a similar problem?
Any advice welcomed.
many thanks
Steven


----------



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

my 1996 hymer 544 has two fans fitted and it runs cool 
dave


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If part of your cooling system is'nt working properly simply putting another fan is'nt going to help. It is possible to cause engine damage through overheating. IE warping the cylinder head or damaging the cylinder head gasket, to name but a couple.

I think you need to investigate what you've got a little further to satisfy yourself that all is well. 

Things to check (In no specific order)

Is the existing fan blowing in the correct direction ? IE same way as ambient airflow.

Your coolant channels in the block & rad could be clogged due to running without antifreeze. Antifreeze is often neglected, but it also contains an anti corrosion package. There may be anti freeze in there now but this may not always have been the case.

Is the thermostat functioning correctly ? Is the coolant bypass loop open & flowing coolant ?

Is the coolant sytem pressurising ? The sytem relies on pressurisation to raise the boiling point of the coolant.

There are too many imponderables to be specific. It may be a simple fault to track down but you'll have to get your hands dirty  

Good luck in your quest. D.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*hymer running hot*

Hi your Hymer should have two fans fitted as standard on that year model
they are controlled by a two stage thermostatic switch that will turn on one then if required the second one. they are both identical in size. have you checked that there is not, given the age of the van some contamination by oil that may have been building up over the years and muck sticks to it reducing the air flow through the rad. Previous comments I know but is the cooling water clean other than the colour of the antifreeze, is the pressure cap the correct pressure and in good condition, are the hoses ok check the bottom one, again it subject to contamination and may have gone soft and collapsing inwards reducing the flow good luck


----------

